# What does your social distancing/quarantine rig look like?



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Since most of us are probably working from home, what are you jamming on while muted on your daily conference call?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

The old Carvin is out once again. Working on punk-style double time. 

My irreplaceable guitars are hidden. Local gossip indicates a couple of thieves are living in the neighbourhood. My studio/garage is locked for the first time. 

The cops are watching... 

Last time we had a thief in the village, he got a helpful visit from a couple of neighbours and decided to live somewhere else.

What about you WPG? Watcha doon?


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Lately its been Katana 50W. My custom parts-caster. Alesis SR-18 drum machine into my Fishman. I’m solo jammin’ out.

Soon enough I’ll drag my ‘53 Princeton and a few pedals out....Next week.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I use my old Boss Dr. Rhythm Dr670.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

To fight social distancing 40 watts turned up to 11! My whole neighborhood can hear me!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Here's my COVID-19 rig:

G&L Fallout - TU3 - Musket fuzz - POG - Rat - DM-2W - Triple Crown 50. I am waiting for a a chorus.










The Fallout is perfect for me and I was planning a small gig as a Nirvana cover band with some friends but probably not gonna happens!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> The old Carvin is out once again. Working on punk-style double time.
> 
> My irreplaceable guitars are hidden. Local gossip indicates a couple of thieves are living in the neighbourhood. My studio/garage is locked for the first time.
> 
> ...


Well show us your Carvin guitar?

You live at Yes, one of my favourite bands!

We have an unofficial neighbourhood watch in my subdivision, don't be there if you don't belong.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Been bouncing between my new dobro and my Telecaster into my newly acquired Tube Works Tubedriver combo.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

MarkM said:


> Well show us your Carvin guitar.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Take this to work:


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Same as my non-Covid-19 rig



http://imgur.com/69NZpNa


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Digital heaven with an assortment of guitars and a bass.

Hoping to do a lot of online collabs.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Budda said:


> Digital heaven with an assortment of guitars and a bass.
> 
> Hoping to do a lot of online collabs.


Apparently photos are mandatory. Did you get a decent desk? I am using a card table ( its vintage tho, haha)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@KapnKrunch probably wont have a proper desk for a while. Not in any big rush, nothing is leaving the basement for a bit.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Having some fun with this rig - working on some writing and recording.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

@b-nads you need bigger monitors!


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

;-)


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

It's my 1 watt HT1R.

Can't turn on/crank the big iron because my family is ALWAYS HERE.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

b-nads said:


> Having some fun with this rig - working on some writing and recording.
> 
> View attachment 300692
> View attachment 300694


Your cables are messing with my OCD man...

As far as my rig goes I’ve been thinking about using a rack for transport and wet effects lately so I think I’m gonna make that happen. I have this nice little corner in the family room that I can hide my rig in if it’s not in a massive pedalboard.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Lol - they got thrown that way for the pic. The amp is actually set up in another room.


----------



## RustyCanuck (Jan 20, 2012)

For when I need to keep social distance this works well!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

RustyCanuck said:


> For when I need to keep social distance this works well!
> View attachment 300738


I had one of these early 90's, incredible clean sound!

Loud and heavy too. Sold and went to the tube side, even heavier.


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

This is mine. When I start feeling the " cabin fever" I crank it up and blow off some steam.









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

This is mine, I let my kids take over my room as a video game HQ so I made A little corner in the living room, mostly playing through the Line 6 Pod piece of garbage though so my wife and kids don’t kick me out into the killing fields.


----------



## pat6969 (Feb 4, 2013)

Here’s mine. Only thing I might eventually add is the Kemper Kone speaker to replace the V30 in the Mesa cab.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

pat6969 said:


> Here’s mine. Only thing I might eventually add is the Kemper Kone speaker to replace the V30 in the Mesa cab.


Super cool


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

This is my hideout rig, trying to learn to loop.

We have my 7 month old grandson staying with us. Not much spare time?


----------



## RustyCanuck (Jan 20, 2012)

MarkM said:


> I had one of these early 90's, incredible clean sound!
> 
> Loud and heavy too. Sold and went to the tube side, even heavier.


It is all that for sure. I use the power amp inputs to run my pod through it, they're cheap with crazy amounts of volume, lots of fun.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Day 1 tomorrow. Maybe IR cycling, turning it up a little, some ps4 and napping.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

MarkM said:


> This is my hideout rig, trying to learn to loop.
> 
> We have my 7 month old grandson staying with us. Not much spare time?
> View attachment 300878


How did you get everything to stick to the wall like that?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Velcro!

Anyone know how to turn a picture?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I’ve been screwing around more with a wet/dry and stereo setup. It may be the multiple amps or it may be me but it sounds huge and I’d love to be able to gig like this all the time


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Anyone know how to turn a picture?


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Pedal boards are still in shambles, but here are the amps, all set up in the basement bedroom.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

We’ve got some options here for the kids and I!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Chitmo said:


> We’ve got some options here for the kids and I!
> 
> View attachment 301088
> View attachment 301090
> ...


Those kids guitars are awesome specially the hollow with the gold foils.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I’ve been playing mostly my acoustics and resonator, but yesterday I had the Gretsch down off the wall playing through the Tonemaster Deluxe Reverb set to 0.5W. It’s a nice clean sound at a volume that keeps my family from throwing things at me


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

KapnKrunch said:


> Those kids guitars are awesome specially the hollow with the gold foils.


That ones a 1959 Harmony Meteor, I also have a 52 ES125 that’s out for a refret at the moment.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

warplanegrey said:


> Pedal boards are still in shambles, but here are the amps, all set up in the basement bedroom.


Is that a Bogner Helios on the far left?


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Is that a Bogner Helios on the far left?


shiva 20th anniversary


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi Chitmo - how do you like the Bugera power soak that I see on your Marshall? Been eyeing one for a while for my Hot Rod...


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Today


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Once again, SWITCHING is so dramatic. I will take an A/B over an effect any day. Two guitars and three amps. The VoiceLive, with all its guitar effects, is routed as a universal tuner, it's not even plugged into an amp. 



















The Garnet is super clean, the Stephenson (with London Power Preamp) is dirty with lots of bottom, and the GuitarMate is mellow and thick with a momentary switch for its nifty tremolo on whole notes and half notes. Big stereo Stephenson amp is for bass pedals and PA (mono/mono)

Pickup switching on guitars completes the tonal rainbow. Both guitars have straight run into an amp as well as buffered split thru the Carl Martin.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Y


warplanegrey said:


> Pedal boards are still in shambles, but here are the amps, all set up in the basement bedroom.


you have a pile of nice amps!


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

MarkM said:


> Y
> 
> you have a pile of nice amps!


Thanks! It’s been a journey to get here haha


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Getting tired of the line 6 pod live floor thingy already so decided to add a 4x12 to the mix and the very least will keep the fam as far away as possible. All kidding aside doing some speaker mixing experiments. Suggestions on grill cloth cleaning? Seems like the smokers got to it.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

tdotrob said:


> Suggestions on grill cloth cleaning? ]


Soft bristle brush and paper towels? Is it removable?


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I’ll try that, should do the trick seems to want to come off w a bit of elbow grease


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Besides acoustics, mostly the trusted Godin LG into the Boss ME-80 into the Traynor YCV40. The FX unit is under the keys because I’ve been sitting behind them to record and loop.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> Getting tired of the line 6 pod live floor thingy already so decided to add a 4x12 to the mix and the very least will keep the fam as far away as possible. All kidding aside doing some speaker mixing experiments. Suggestions on grill cloth cleaning? Seems like the smokers got to it.
> View attachment 301486


I had that Sunn cab with a real noisy solid state Sunn head, got rid off it for a$150 in 91ish. Cab might have been ok but that head sucked!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Mooh said:


> Besides acoustics, mostly the trusted Godin LG into the Boss ME-80 into the Traynor YCV50. The FX unit is under the keys because I’ve been sitting behind them to record and loop.
> View attachment 301488


Mooh that is a happy place!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

MarkM said:


> I had that Sunn cab with a real noisy solid state Sunn head, got rid off it for a$150 in 91ish. Cab might have been ok but that head sucked!


Cool story.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> Suggestions on grill cloth cleaning?


Oxiclean


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> Cool story.


Sorry buddy I got off on a tangent, again!

I had totally forgot about that amp and cabinet, seeing that one brought back old memories. The amp was a Beta Lead and if I remember correctly that cabinet had a gaggle of 6" speakers? I bought when I blew up my Marshall head cause I was broke and needed an amp.

I google boxed it and apparently the Who used Sunn amps in the 60's because the couldn't afford to ship their Marshall' s to the states.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

laristotle said:


> Oxiclean
> 
> View attachment 301512
> View attachment 301514


That’s awesome thanks for the tip!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Oxiclean
> 
> View attachment 301512
> View attachment 301514


That looks awesome. Somehow it’s trying to open a file in my brain...pretty sure there’s some history with that design and me.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

tdotrob said:


> That’s awesome thanks for the tip!


Rinse well.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

I can spend hours down here and never interact with another human being.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow. I think I can hear you from here ..


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Had to bring home my two favorite heads, and luckily they both have fantastic MV's that allow them to sound balls out at reasonable levels!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Had to bring home my two favorite heads, and luckily they both have fantastic MV's that allow them to sound balls out at reasonable levels!
> View attachment 301784


Nice setup!
What is the amp on the top?


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

The amp on top is by a builder from Chicago, Dean Costello Amps (DCA). The amp model is called Heavy Metal Warfare, and it's 144watts of crushing brutality!!

Dean Costello Audio Heavy Metal Warfare 50W Head Natural > Amps & Preamps | Chicago Music Exchange


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice setup!
> What is the amp on the top?


That guitar have an aluminum neck?


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

MarkM said:


> That guitar have an aluminum neck?


Yup!! The company is called Electrical Guitar Company (EGC). Aluminum neck guitars have been around since the 70's but they're having a bit of a boom right now.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Is the EGC a Travi Bean repro or did they acquire the actual Travis Bean tooling?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

danielSunn0))) said:


> Yup!! The company is called Electrical Guitar Company (EGC). Aluminum neck guitars have been around since the 70's but they're having a bit of a boom right now.


I seem to recall an aluminum neck back in the 80's, for some reason I think it had a wood fretboard?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

MarkM said:


> I seem to recall an aluminum neck back in the 80's, for some reason I think it had a wood fretboard?


My wife played in a guitar/bass duo in the mid-late seventies. The other girl had an aluminium-reinforced Kramer with the "tuning fork" headstock. The fretboard was like the stuff used to make bowling balls.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Fender Japan "St-59" with a 94 VVRI


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Hammertone said:


> Is the EGC a Travi Bean repro or did they acquire the actual Travis Bean tooling?


As far as I know, they bought whatever is left of the company.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Isolation for me unfortunately means my landlords who are normally never home are around. So this is my micro rig, and I am getting ready to do a bit of recording for something to keep busy.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

KapnKrunch said:


> My wife played in a guitar/bass duo in the mid-late seventies. The other girl had an aluminium-reinforced Kramer with the "tuning fork" headstock. The fretboard was like the stuff used to make bowling balls.


I believe it was a Kramer and tuning fork headstock.


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Hammertone said:


> Is the EGC a Travi Bean repro or did they acquire the actual Travis Bean tooling?


Yeah, this is their take on a Bean 1000s body paired with the neck profile of a Veleno. The body is Hawaiian Koa wood, and the profile of the neck is an extremely thin D shape. 
This guitar was made in 2012, but in 2018 I believe EGC bought the rights for Travis Bean guitars off of the surviving Bean family members. The new ones go by Travis Bean Designs (TBD). 



MarkM said:


> I seem to recall an aluminum neck back in the 80's, for some reason I think it had a wood fretboard?


If it was a wood neck it was probably a 70's made Travis Bean. 



KapnKrunch said:


> My wife played in a guitar/bass duo in the mid-late seventies. The other girl had an aluminium-reinforced Kramer with the "tuning fork" headstock. The fretboard was like the stuff used to make bowling balls.


The original Travis Beans were actually made with Gary Kramer (of Kramer guitars) but split ways when Gary wanted to go towards large production, and Travis wanted to stay small and handmade. The first Kramer guitars were actually the aluminum necks you're talking about. The neck was almost all aluminum, except for slots at the back where they glue wood inserts to give it a more natural neck feel. The fretboards were made of ebanol.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

What the hey is ebanol?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

MarkM said:


> What the hey is ebanol?


Bowling balls.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Well they aren't made out of wood for a lot of years?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Polyester.

Bowling Balls: An In-Depth Overview | Bowling This Month


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Changed it up today. Added a dog.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

My isolation rig is also my music room. Just redid it. It was also the office until Saturday. We moved the big heavy oak desk and the bookshelves and books upstairs and turned the spare room into her library and office. Soooooo much more room in there now. The steering wheel doesn't fit in with the music room, but I still enjoy my racing simulator games and truck driving games. Did racing online for 15yrs. Without further adieu , the pictures.............taken from the right, and then moving around counterclockwise back to the door


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Is that a L&M special run Stratocaster with the roasted neck? Looks really great!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes it is. I made the mistake of pulling it off the wall and plugging it in. It followed me home. That roasted neck is gorgeous and was the reason it caught my eye. If I had the money, I'd own the Tele in the same run.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

RBlakeney said:


> Changed it up today. Added a dog.
> View attachment 302378


I'm not sure why but my new rescue loves to watch me play. I'm surprised she doesn't act like Seamus because she loves to howl at tons of stuff


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

knight_yyz said:


> I'm not sure why but my new rescue loves to watch me play. I'm surprised she doesn't act like Seamus because she loves to howl at tons of stuff


Mine likes when I used weird effects. She does the head tilt. The other one is deaf. She likes sleeping.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Not leaving the house much at all, and the wife is home 24/7.

She would never tolerate any loud music of any kind. Since this rig combination of Traynor Acoustic Master amp, Fishman Aura, and ever delightful to play Fender Telecoustic have come together, my place sounds like an old ‘coffeehouse’ gig, or a solo act at an outdoor, summer patio, at one of your favourite restaurant/watering holes.

Now if I could only remember all the words to the awesome, pretty tunes oozing from my head, to my fingertips







I would really love to be playing with someone else that is like minded, and knew the words. I have had a lot of YouTube encouragement in the background.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

The other rig that allows tasteful quiet play in the 5 watt channels, master volume tweaked for considerate, no complaints from others, is the Mesa Express 5 25 plus, and the guitar pick of the day.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Awesome rig, my bribe does not tolerate loud music anymore too.

Hard to get tube amps to sound good at low volumes isn't it?

Keep on keeping on!


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@MarkM 

The Mesa actually makes it extremely easy to achieve an awesome balanced, tone rich, low volume, with channel switching, clean, crunchy, dirty, etc. Everything you need to achieve that goal is built into this amp. My settings are not in the instruction manual. Basically turn down the knobs and set them to what your ears tell you where they need to be.

It is something that I can’t achieve in a single channel amp and pedals.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Not using the amp in the living room today means louder.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A bunch of tube amps in the jam room downstairs, but for practice upstairs, I haven't found anything better than this. 

Those tube amps still sound great, but they aren't evolving or changing. This is. And it's as easy as downloading a tiny new file on-line - no need to wrap myself in saran wrap and dip myself in vaseline and then three layers of clothing to go out (not that anything's open anyways).










PS: not my practice room, this was at a jam a few months ago. Does anyone remember jamming at a buddy's house? Ahhhhh, those were the days.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Gonna be honest guys, super glad I have my axe fx 3, monitors and cab. Not only have I seen 2 firmware updates while taking time off, I've been inspired to play a lot. Variety is the spice of life.

No amp GAS. Minor pedal GAS (glitch me). 

If you arent sure about digital, dive in. It's a good time.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> Gonna be honest guys, super glad I have my axe fx 3, monitors and cab. Not only have I seen 2 firmware updates while taking time off, I've been inspired to play a lot. Variety is the spice of life.
> 
> No amp GAS. Minor pedal GAS (glitch me).
> 
> If you arent sure about digital, dive in. It's a good time.


I wish I could afford to get into something a little more high end right now,listening and looking at all your posts I see your having fun and getting great tones. My amps are just sitting idle.

Everything I’ve tried so far just sounds like dogcrap using cheaper budget units.

Once this is over I’m gonna sell a guitar to test the waters on something a little more up to date.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@tdotrob good luck!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

RBlakeney said:


> Changed it up today. Added a dog.
> View attachment 302378


That a Pembroke?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Dorian2 said:


> That a Pembroke?


Yes. She’s a July 2018 model. Came with a coa and hardcase.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

This is my setup at the moment. Still waiting for the opportunity for my saxophone player to come over so we can do a Livestream show. I got the camera and what not to do a Facebook Live show.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Big box of Kleenex on the table. You're just flaunting your wealth, aren't you? Next time, you'll show off a couple 32 packs of TP. High falutin'!



I kid, I kid ----- nice setup. Good luck with the livestream.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Big box of Kleenex on the table. You're just flaunting your wealth, aren't you? Next time, you'll show off a couple 32 packs of TP. High falutin'!
> I kid, I kid ----- nice setup. Good luck with the livestream.


I didn't even think of the kleenex. My wife put it there the other day coz we thought we could do it then. 
Thanks. I've tested it a few times now. Maybe I can do a solo act although I can't sing. LOL


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Ibanez in need of a truss rod adjustment (just can't find the damn allen key) into Dunlop volume pedal>Mad Professor Ruby Red Booster (unity volume plus a little hair and treble)>Madebymike 78 IC MUFF (set for death and mayhem)>Line 6 DL4>Converted 50s Bogen PA head atop a Doyle 1X12 (loaded with EV12L). Not stepping on the drives much and all of my ridiculous DL4 presets have been replaced with sensible, useable ones for the first time in ages.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

And yeah, before any of you jokers get to askin; that's me at the back .. lol


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Wardo said:


> And yeah, before any of you jokers get to askin; that's me at the back .. lol


No it isn’t. Where your hat?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Liking this combo today.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Wardo said:


> And yeah, before any of you jokers get to askin; that's me at the back .. lol


Beauty, is that a newer LP Jr?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

tdotrob said:


> Beauty, is that a newer LP Jr?


Yeah 2018, nice neck and intonation is about as good as it's gonna get. I actually do have them all sitting out like that just grab whatever I feel like playing; should probably put the impact gun and the battery charger away though ... lol


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Wardo said:


> Yeah 2018, nice neck and intonation is about as good as it's gonna get. I actually do have them all sitting out like that just grab whatever I feel like playing; should probably put the impact gun and the battery charger away though ... lol


Very nice. I’d leave it all out like that too


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

There is something posted on page 7 that crashes my iPad every time I try to access it?

Maybe it's just my old iPad and slow internet?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> And yeah, before any of you jokers get to askin; that's me at the back .. lol


Prepping for some 'straw man arguments'?


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

High/Deaf said:


> Prepping for some 'straw man arguments'?


... lol


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I decided to dust off a few old noisemakers and reassemble my pedalboard. I have to do some cable management obviously, but still auditioning a few things before I finish. 
Kinda fun way to spend the afternoon.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

I got this social distancing thing covered! Miss playing with other humans though!


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

This’ll be my rig for the next little while until I get bored.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> This’ll be my rig for the next little while until I get bored.
> View attachment 306464


Can we get some details on that Jetsons-style amp. Love the look!


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

KapnKrunch said:


> Can we get some details on that Jetsons-style amp. Love the look!


Build Thread - Tweed Princeton


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

New SD/QR last night for a little, totally CO-correct band practice.










Mod'd Mesa LSS and Trinity TC-15, switched via a Radial Headbone VT (seen between books, now useful as spacers). So either amp, 1 at a time, through the LSS combo's Celestion Gold (the 212 underneath is just a riser).

Lots of footswitches to confuse me in the heat of the moment. One button to switch amps. Another button to switch channels when using the LSS. Another button to add the extra gain stage when in the lower channel of the LSS. And, of course, the level boost button for either channel of the Mesa. Then there's the pedal board with more gain, compression and mod. I was tap-dancin' last night, and I am NOT a good dancer. LOL

But band practice is a great release. A teensy-weensy little snippet of normal in a world gone mad.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@High/Deaf great set-up. I much prefer switching set-ups to switching effects. Still leaves the options for always-on effects between rigs. 

Good idea with the hardcover books. Way better tone than paperbacks.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> @High/Deaf great set-up. I much prefer switching set-ups to switching effects. Still leaves the options for always-on effects between rigs.
> 
> Good idea with the hardcover books. Way better tone than paperbacks.


Post-secondary text books. Those 'risers' cost more than the Radial box between them - but I guess they served their purpose in making me money for the 40 years since I bought them. They owe me nothing - and they can obviously still be useful in my retirement.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@High/Deaf By "always-on" I kinda mean that the tap dance is done (as much as possible) before the song. Kevin O'Connor put a lot of thought into his preamp FX loop -- with multiple amp outputs and various FX return configurations. Must be other gear out there with similar capabilities...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> @High/Deaf By "always-on" I kinda mean that the tap dance is done (as much as possible) before the song. Kevin O'Connor put a lot of thought into his preamp FX loop -- with multiple amp outputs and various FX return configurations. Must be other gear out there with similar capabilities...


Yea, I got that. The Kemper is aces for that kinda thing. 

But the stuff I'm screwing around with (for my own amusement) is more about trying new sounds on the fly - especially with the new head in the mix. So the preset idea, while I like it with fixed setlists/sounds, wouldn't really work for this. 

Besides, the more I tap dance, the better I get at it (he keeps telling himself, hoping someday to become true ......... ).


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

High/Deaf said:


> The Kemper is aces for that kinda thing.


I believe it.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Here's mine! A 2018 LP Jr, wired 50's style for more brightness at lower volumes into a home built Tweed Vibrolux. Not bad tone while everyone else sleeps.


----------



## _Azrael (Nov 27, 2017)

_Azrael said:


>


On a side note, I’ve decided to name my rig “Ode to my neighbour’s new muffler” and I’ve challenged him to a duel.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

_Azrael said:


>


Looks like the obelisk.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Griff said:


> Here's mine! A 2018 LP Jr, wired 50's style for more brightness at lower volumes into a home built Tweed Vibrolux. Not bad tone while everyone else sleeps.


I have a 2018, stock except I put black tele knobs on it. They are really nice guitars and look good too.


----------



## Griff (Sep 7, 2016)

Wardo said:


> I have a 2018, stock except I put black tele knobs on it. They are really nice guitars and look good too.


Yes it's a fantastic guitar. My knobs aren't stock either. Aren't too many of these around.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> Gonna be honest guys, super glad I have my axe fx 3, monitors and cab. Not only have I seen 2 firmware updates while taking time off, I've been inspired to play a lot. Variety is the spice of life.
> 
> No amp GAS. Minor pedal GAS (glitch me).
> 
> If you arent sure about digital, dive in. It's a good time.


I wanted to like digital but too much messing around. Too many options for this guy.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> I wanted to like digital but too much messing around. Too many options for this guy.


? Then just set and forget. Done.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Budda said:


> ? Then just set and forget. Done.


That sounds boring.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> ? Then just set and forget. Done.


then I’m spending money on something I’m not using. waste

....... and just to stir the pot


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

RBlakeney said:


> That sounds boring.


I suppose it would depend on what you set and forget lol.

For the sake of discussion @Chitmo how often do you change amp settings? If you are only using 1 sound, it's the same wasted money, no? If Im using a digital recreation of a $4k amp and $2k cab with $1500 in fx, but I never change the settings, is it a waste? (Ymmv, again just a discussion). I didnt tweak my twin, 800 or pedalboard (volume aside) once it was dialled in, but no one said that was a waste haha.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Budda said:


> I suppose it would depend on what you set and forget lol.
> 
> For the sake of discussion @Chitmo how often do you change amp settings? If you are only using 1 sound, it's the same wasted money, no? If Im using a digital recreation of a $4k amp and $2k cab with $1500 in fx, but I never change the settings, is it a waste? (Ymmv, again just a discussion). I didnt tweak my twin, 800 or pedalboard (volume aside) once it was dialled in, but no one said that was a waste haha.


I don’t have any amps i paid as much as a modeler would cost. And the only settings on most of my amps are volume and tone so the answer is that they weren’t a waste.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> I don’t have any amps i paid as much as a modeler would cost. And the only settings on most of my amps are volume and tone so the answer is that they weren’t a waste.


This makes sense.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

@Budda are you using the same modeller as Robert? Sounds pretty effin good to me. 

6 grab & go blues licks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> @Budda are you using the same modeller as Robert? Sounds pretty effin good to me.
> 
> 6 grab & go blues licks


I have an axe fx iii, I think he does too.


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

These girls are keeping me warm.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Warm enough today to move to the shop / office / studio (unheated / uninsulated)


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> View attachment 307378
> 
> 
> Warm enough today to move to the shop / office / studio (unheated / uninsulated)


if they dont go home with you because of your playing they will because of your level collection


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

vadsy said:


> if they dont go home with you because of your playing they will because of your level collection


Those are the finest tone levels


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah, the world judges a man by the size of his levels.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

Our esteemed member is no doubt_ level headed_. (and very tidy, I must say) 

However, I would caution that the hardware fixing those tools on the wall behind the guitars and amps, had better be extremely strong and firmly attached. Playing at a decent volume could easily vibrate one loose and fall on an instrument!


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

BlueRocker said:


> Those are the finest tone levels


I'm pretty sure the red one is a volume level...


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

That must be an old building, 3" t&g boards haven't been used for a long time. My grandpa used to tear down old buildings and reuse that wood to build new buildings in the 70's. He was so cheap we would straighten the nails and reuse them, FUCK!

Those 2x4's are 2" x 4" I believe as well.

Great guitar rig as well!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

MarkM said:


> That must be an old building, 3" t&g boards haven't been used for a long time. My grandpa used to tear down old buildings and reuse that wood to build new buildings in the 70's. He was so cheap we would straighten the nails and reuse them, FUCK!
> 
> Those 2x4's are 2" x 4" I believe as well.
> 
> Great guitar rig as well!


..and that electrical work, am I right?


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Not an electrical guy but it looks legit to me?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

MarkM said:


> That must be an old building, 3" t&g boards haven't been used for a long time. My grandpa used to tear down old buildings and reuse that wood to build new buildings in the 70's. He was so cheap we would straighten the nails and reuse them, FUCK!
> 
> Those 2x4's are 2" x 4" I believe as well.
> 
> Great guitar rig as well!


The building used to be a cottage next to our house - built in the 60's with reclaimed wood (then). It was built on wooden posts and was falling over so last year I had it jacked up and gutted it. Real 2x4's meant I had to cut down 2x6's to repair the ones that rotted. 12 gallons of white stain to do the interior, but now I have a home office and woodworking shop.



vadsy said:


> ..and that electrical work, am I right?


The electrical is brand new, functional, to code, and part of the aesthetic - I was going for "industrial beach cottage". The armored cable and absence of insulation have one extremely practical purpose in discouraging the local rodent populations from finding a new home.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I have limited space, so the new Soldano required a little bit of creativity when it came to placement. I have to plug a few things in the back, so it's not fully tucked in. I have to sit back from the computer anyway, so this will have to do.

Due to the covid, I haven't been able to fill these shelves the way I want, so everything is a placeholder - don't judge me. The Strat gets shipped today, so the Monty will fill it's place.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Adcandour said:


> I have limited space, so the new Soldano required a little bit of creativity when it came to placement. I have to plug a few things in the back, so it's not fully tucked in. I have to sit back from the computer anyway, so this will have to do.
> 
> Due to the covid, I haven't been able to fill these shelves the way I want, so everything is a placeholder - don't judge me. The Strat gets shipped today, so the Monty will fill it's place.
> 
> ...


 I like your music corner, so clean, so zen!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Ti-Ron said:


> I like your music corner, so clean, so zen!


Until I let the amp rip....


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

My social distancing recording setup:


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

My setup. Will the wife ever go out, Lol?!




  








Covid 19 setup




__
5732


__
May 3, 2020


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I had a do over w my quarantine rig since I got it wrong the first time. I really focused on learning better fingerpicking technique and building a completely different tone from playing punk/thrash music my whole life.

Happy with where it’s at but find myself completely bypassing the pedal board with this amp most of the time and having lots of fun.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

warplanegrey said:


> My social distancing recording setup:
> 
> View attachment 307854


Do you also have a corgi? Is yours also a god damn little bastard?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Inspired by @BlueRocker, I felt like I needed to spruce up the studio space and collect a few more levels. I did a little electrical, put some pot lights in which I'll have checked over by real electrician as soon as this Covidt is done. Built some sound dampening panels over the weekend and picked up a 'cloud' panel for the ceiling from an old studio. Now to just get things set up for recording,..


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

vadsy said:


> Inspired by @BlueRocker, I felt like I needed to spruce up the studio space and collect a few more levels. I did a little electrical, put some pot lights in which I'll have checked over by real electrician as soon as this Covidt is done. Built some sound dampening panels over the weekend and picked up a 'cloud' panel for the ceiling from an old studio. Now to just get things set up for recording,..


Whoa that looks pretty awesome!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

@vadsy That looks great! Especially love the guitar stand I'm going to have to try to make one of those and fill it with Les Pauls to bring balance to the universe (of course that means I'll need to acquire two more to fill it). The orange accent is very cool.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Adcandour said:


> I have limited space, so the new Soldano required a little bit of creativity when it came to placement. I have to plug a few things in the back, so it's not fully tucked in. I have to sit back from the computer anyway, so this will have to do.
> 
> Due to the covid, I haven't been able to fill these shelves the way I want, so everything is a placeholder - don't judge me. The Strat gets shipped today, so the Monty will fill it's place.
> 
> ...


why not ditch the cabinet, get a cab sim and studio monitors and put the amp on the desk?


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Chitmo said:


> why not ditch the cabinet, get a cab sim and studio monitors and put the amp on the desk?


I dont know much about that stuff. Is it pricey for a good set-up?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Adcandour said:


> I dont know much about that stuff. Is it pricey for a good set-up?


Good is relative with monitors, if it’s a super small space you could get away with 4 or 5 inch monitors. Prices would vary from $400 to thousands. Likely best to ask someone at L&M and explain the application.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

@vadsy the guitar stand, excellent....are there plans somewhere?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lord-Humongous said:


> @vadsy the guitar stand, excellent....are there plans somewhere?


I kind of built it as I went, looking at a picture of this one. I just adjusted it for myself as needed. Went to a friend with a shop later on and asked if he could do something like it but out of hardwood, he never got around to it. I was going to stain it but never got around to it. I did wrap it in cloth where the body and neck rest.










thread from a few years back
New guitar stand


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

1952 ES 125 and a 212 cabinet missing from the shot, but you get the idea.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

I got this rock crusher today which makes any amp usable at home. Now I don’t have to hunt for low watt amps. So that’s a thing.


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Any idea on the vintage of that Marshall cabinet, I have the bottom to match?

Nice rig, where is your new build.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> I got this rock crusher today which makes any amp usable at home. Now I don’t have to hunt for low watt amps. So that’s a thing.
> 
> View attachment 309274


I recognize that Deluxe.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Sneaky said:


> I recognize that Deluxe.


It’s probably my favourite amp of any I’ve had.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

MarkM said:


> Any idea on the vintage of that Marshall cabinet, I have the bottom to match?
> 
> Nice rig, where is your new build.


Sorry missed this. No idea on the Marshall year. 
My build amp is in my living room. I have a champ now waiting for a cab and deluxe Parts that should be here by the weekend hopefully.


----------



## fernieite (Oct 30, 2006)

RBlakeney said:


> It’s probably my favourite amp of any I’ve had.


Nice deluxe! A buddy of mine has had a 1964 deluxe for 35 or so years. It's a great amp!
John Lennon used one with the Beatles too.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

fernieite said:


> Nice deluxe! A buddy of mine has had a 1964 deluxe for 35 or so years. It's a great amp!
> John Lennon used one with the Beatles too.


It’s definitely a keeper.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

RBlakeney said:


> It’s definitely a keeper.


Until you sell it back to me


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Chitmo said:


> Until you sell it back to me


You’ll have to get something I like more.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@vadsy You really need another Tele!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> @vadsy You really need another Tele!


you would think so but I just sold a couple some months ago because they didn’t fit on the rack and I haven’t noticed they were even gone


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I just swapped out my office setup for something a little quieter. Since I'm working and playing only at home now, I think it's safe to say this is officially my quarantine rig .

Before:









After:


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Current/Covid TV room setup










FINALLY had time to redo my pedal board. That's when I found out I have enough shit for 4 PB's. Took a full day !!! Not like I had anything pressing.

Small









Med









Large









XL


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

My rig has changed for the good, thanks in part from a generous forum member letting me test a few of his awesome amp builds. I know which ones aren’t going back now!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Tell us about that LP Jr?

Cool rig!


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

MarkM said:


> Tell us about that LP Jr?
> 
> Cool rig!


Thanks. The guitar is a Shyboy Korina Jr with a 1958 P90, pots and bumblebee cap from ES-125 I believe. That’s what I was told. I have been looking for a good Jr. for a long time and this one popped up on here so I took a chance and it quickly become my number 1. Great playing and sounding guitar. Mayyybe too good for me but I love it anyway.

I was lucky enough to sell a massive p.a./stage/lighting rig that I had been storing and maintaining for a few years deciding if I was ever going to use it again. Decided I wasn’t and turned it into a few pieces of gear I’ve always wanted. Couldn’t be happier w the Jr.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine at the moment. 1978 Ibanez GB10 and 1994 Fender Pro Jr.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

Its modern stuff that has kept me playing thru Covid. Got a nice THR10C from a member here. Its pleasantly easy on the ears. Picked up the Alesis SR18 too and its a great practice tool. Set up a drum track with a bass pattern and you can practice your lead work for hours on end. The bass player and drummer never get tired of your wanking! Good sounding drum machine.

The Katana, although also a great practice tool has been on ignore since the THR arrived.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## sorbz62 (Nov 15, 2011)

Here's mine


----------

